# Triathlon, Cyclones clubs



## Scotswoha (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, i was wondering if anybody knows preferrably of a triathlon club in the Montesilvano area? But Cycling clubs would do, training for the Pescara ironman and could do with group sessions for motivation!! Also of a good size swimming pool that i can use? Thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

For the bike club I'd wander into a nearby bike shop. I know they must exist. You see what looks like teams training up and down the SS16.


----------

